# Premium Edge and Diamond Naturals?



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Are these foods ok for my 12 week old mix breed puppy? The reviews are archived so I can't get a decent rating on them.

Premium edge large breed puppy:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=340&cat=all

Diamond naturals large breed puppy:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=937&cat=all


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

First of all what kind of dog is the mixed breed guessed to be? Second when talking about "large breed dog food" that is usually intended for dogs that are going to be over 75 pounds. If it's taht little brown and white dog in your signature it doesn't look to me like he needs large breed food as he will likely be about 50-60 pounds from what I can see in the pic. How big is he now at 12 weeks Height and weight. Do you have a better pic of him standing up?


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> First of all what kind of dog is the mixed breed guessed to be? Second when talking about "large breed dog food" that is usually intended for dogs that are going to be over 75 pounds. If it's taht little brown and white dog in your signature it doesn't look to me like he needs large breed food as he will likely be about 50-60 pounds from what I can see in the pic. How big is he now at 12 weeks Height and weight. Do you have a better pic of him standing up?


I don't have a picture of her standing up, but she's a bordercollie/husky/shepherd/chow mix, at 8 weeks she was 3.5 pounds, and at 12 weeks now she's 9 pounds. her height from floor to her shoulder while she's sitting is about 10.5 inches, and from nose to rump she's about 19.5 inches long. if that means anything.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

your puppy wont be a large dog. I would be surprised if she gets above 50 pounds. My aussie was 15 pounds at the same age and he's 49 pounds now at two years old.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Keechak said:


> your puppy wont be a large dog. I would be surprised if she gets above 50 pounds. My aussie was 15 pounds at the same age and he's 49 pounds now at two years old.


Alright, it's comforting to be sure now which puppy food I should get. Thank you.

But what do you think about the brands of food?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

You don't need to be feeding a large breed food. Why did you pick those two foods, btw? Is it because it's in your price range? Or because it's the only brands that you have access to?


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

lucidity said:


> You don't need to be feeding a large breed food. Why did you pick those two foods, btw? Is it because it's in your price range? Or because it's the only brands that you have access to?


Right now I know these aren't the only brands at my disposal, but being the only person in my household who cares about the quality brand of dog food we buy, and being a 16 year old girl, I don't have time to browse every feed store or pet store in town for what brands they carry. I started with "Animal House" because of their claims of a corn-free, soy-free, wheat-free, and chemical preservative-free stock of food and treats. I also want to know at least 2-3 brands of dog food I can trust and rotate for my puppy since I think food rotation is a very good thing.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

What is Animal house? What is the price range you're looking at? I can give you a bunch of recommendations if you want.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

lucidity said:


> What is Animal house? What is the price range you're looking at? I can give you a bunch of recommendations if you want.


You don't seem to understand. I live in a rural community. There are no types of chain stores here, besides walmart, CVS, drive thrus, cell phone companies, and albertsons. Therefore, there are no pet store chains, only local and/or mom n pop feed and pet stores. Same goes with salons, most grocery stores, tattoo parlors, clothing etc. etc."animal house" is a little local pet store that features taste of the wild, which I know is good. 

"Acme general store" claims on it's website "From long-time staples like Science Diet and Nutro, to high-quality newer brands such as Earthborn Holistic and Precise Foundation, to the premium grain-free diets of Before Grain, Acana Pacifica, and Orijen, we are committed to keeping our food selection second to none."

These are the only examples I have found online, and the only way to see what brands a place has other than going there myself and browsing, I'd have to call all the places and ask for every brand they carry. Not sure if that's a good way to go about it.

To be honest, since I don't take care of any finances, and am not sure what constitutes a "budget" or "expensive" dog food. I know my parents will slightly protest either way since our last dog lived off what was on the shelves of walmart.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Huh? I don't know why you're saying I don't understand? All foods come in a certain price range. For example, the list that you wrote down (I'm guessing this is what you can get?):

"Science Diet and Nutro, to high-quality newer brands such as Earthborn Holistic and Precise Foundation, to the premium grain-free diets of Before Grain, Acana Pacifica, and Orijen, we are committed to keeping our food selection second to none."

SD is super expensive for the ingredients, so is Nutro. Acana and Orijen are usually considered expensive by most people as well.

I have no idea what Acme is, sorry, I'm not American. What I'm trying to say is, I can give you a LIST of foods that are in your price range (unless you don't care about prices, than awesome, the list would be bigger), and you can go to that store you mentioned to see if they have any of those foods.

Anyhows, since you don't have any pre-reqs for me to go by, off the top of my head, these are reliable brands: 

Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Wellness, Eagle Pack Holistic, Blue Buffalo, Diamond Naturals, 4Health, Before Grain, Merrick, EVO + Innova + Healthwise + California Natural (these are all made by Natura, which is going to be taken over by P&G soon), Go Natural, Now, Horizon Legacy..

Ok my list is turning out to be huge. If you have a preference for some requirements, it'll be easier to narrow the list down. Do you want to feed grain-free? Or are grains ok? What kind of meat? Chicken? Lamb? Beef?

ETA: You might be surprised, but lots of small stores actually carry these brands. I sometimes buy Cadence's food from tiny supply stores or at the groomer's.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Huh? I don't know why you're saying I don't understand? All foods come in a certain price range. For example, the list that you wrote down (I'm guessing this is what you can get?):
> 
> "Science Diet and Nutro, to high-quality newer brands such as Earthborn Holistic and Precise Foundation, to the premium grain-free diets of Before Grain, Acana Pacifica, and Orijen, we are committed to keeping our food selection second to none."
> 
> ...


What I thought you didn't understand was that you thought I had chain pet stores I could go to that you could point me out too ^^; Acme is just the name of another local store. Any more "on a budget" options would be greatly appreciated though. 

As far as grains or what kind of meat, since River has been spending the last few weeks testing samples it doesn't seem to matter, but I'm trying to avoid fish-based formulas due to the exothyquin (sp) dilemma. TOTW is a definite yes, and we're going to get samples for chicken soup puppy formula soon. The owner of Animal House said he'd be glad to give us samples of brands we haven't yet tried such as Diamond Naturals or Premium Edge.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

TOTW is grain-free, by the way... I don't know if it's a great idea to rotate between grained and grain-free foods.. but anyway, some brands that are affordable and worth your money are Chicken Soup, Eagle Pack Holistic, Healthwise, 4Health, California Natural, Diamond Naturals, and Premium Edge looks decent as well.

Ok, here's how to judge if a food is good or not.. look at the list of ingredients and make sure that the first ingredient is a meat meal. Something that goes "chicken, rice, potatoes" is BAD because it probably has very little chicken in it. But something that goes "chicken meal, rice, potatoes" is much better. I myself prefer kibbles that have at least 2 meats listed first, like "chicken, chicken meal"... but just "chicken meal" is usually decent.

Second, don't buy kibble that has anything that says "corn" in the ingredients list. Some people also don't like seeing "beet pulp" on the list. Brown rice, rice, oats, are among some of the higher quality grains. Potatoes, sweet potatoes, etc, are fine. 

Third, check for additives like BHA and BHT. These are bad, bad, bad, stay away from any kibble that have those in their ingredients. Good ingredients are things like fish oil, salmon oil, flaxseed oil. 

Ok I think I've rambled on enough, lol. Just let me know if you have more questions.

ETA: I looked more at those ingredients, and had to add... Egg product, millet etc. is generally not very good. Whole eggs are much better.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I just wanted to add that the only stores in my area that carry foods like Acana and Orijen are the mom and pop type stores. The chains don't. So those mom and pop places are the best stores to look at! What I did was go to the food brand's website and look for retailers. I found some stores I didn't even know existed in my town.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> TOTW is grain-free, by the way... I don't know if it's a great idea to rotate between grained and grain-free foods.. but anyway, some brands that are affordable and worth your money are Chicken Soup, Eagle Pack Holistic, Healthwise, 4Health, California Natural, Diamond Naturals, and Premium Edge looks decent as well.
> 
> Ok, here's how to judge if a food is good or not.. look at the list of ingredients and make sure that the first ingredient is a meat meal. Something that goes "chicken, rice, potatoes" is BAD because it probably has very little chicken in it. But something that goes "chicken meal, rice, potatoes" is much better. I myself prefer kibbles that have at least 2 meats listed first, like "chicken, chicken meal"... but just "chicken meal" is usually decent.
> 
> ...


I've rotated Auz on grain diets and grain free with no problems  He's eaten food with corn in it before, I don't think it's digestable but his coat has looked pretty good on it  I wouldn't go for a food that listed corn in the top ingredients, but down the list it seemed to do Auz good when his coat was in such rotten shape. I stuck with it since the corn didn't seem to irritate his intestinal system, nor did he get goopey eyes, nasty red ears, or anything averse. (Nutritionally speaking, I think Auz is/was the weirdest dog on the planet, lol!!)
Now, Dude and corn do NOT mix. I repeat...Dude and corn do NOT mix  And every time I have given Tag any kind of rice, he's promptly puked it back up (lovely visual, right?) I myself rarely eat grains in the summertime (I live on fresh fruits and vegetables!), so Tag got a sampling of many fruits, veggies, and a few meats, plus was on grain free kibble. I think by the time I started cooking comfort foods (like rice) in the late fall, he was months old and his system had never dealt with grains before. 
How is it that some people with multiple dogs can have all their dogs on one diet, and I have 3 dogs with 3 different nutritional no nos?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, Cadence sounds like all your dogs combineD!! 

He did fine on Eukanuba, eww, I know. So I know he's fine with corn. But he gets the runs whenever he's on anything with rice in it. Gah. That's why I'm sticking to grain-free for him. Less of a hassle!

On another note, I think whole grain corn is ok, but I really don't like seeing something like "corn gluten meal". Eww.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Lol, Cadence sounds like all your dogs combineD!!
> 
> He did fine on Eukanuba, eww, I know. So I know he's fine with corn. But he gets the runs whenever he's on anything with rice in it. Gah. That's why I'm sticking to grain-free for him. Less of a hassle!
> 
> On another note, I think whole grain corn is ok, but I really don't like seeing something like "corn gluten meal". Eww.


So do you think premium edge is a no then? and diamond naturals a yes?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm.. actually I think those 2 foods are about on par with each other. But I'd go with Diamond Naturals over Premium Edge.. just because I've never heard of that brand before, lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about Diamond Naturals, especially the price so that would be the one I pick as well.

Chicken Soup and TOTW are both excellent foods as well. If you can find Acana or Orijen, try it, I think they're amazing foods. My favorite actually. If not, then the foods you listed are great as well.

Nia doesn't have any problems on corn either, nor does she have problems with rice. She just has problems with pork which isn't in a majority of foods anyways. Actually I'm just giving her what I think is good because she does pretty well on everything. She had a little dandruff on RC but nothing substantial.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chikyuu said:


> So do you think premium edge is a no then? and diamond naturals a yes?


I fed mine Premium Edge when he was younger to try and combat allergies we thought was food. He did well on it (no new problems cropped up). Auz has Diamond Naturals in his rotation; I feed X-treme Athlete once in awhile, and he looks spectacular on it. And, he likes it.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would guess that since you are in a rural area, you would have a Tractor Supply Company, Buccheit, Menards or any other farm store. These stores usually have the best selection for people in rural areas and the ones in my area all have much better prices (particularly Tractor Supply Company). If you can find a TSC, 4health is a great brand, but is exclusive to their stores only. Otherwise Diamond Naturals is great, as is the Kirkland natural brand if you have a Costco near. Those foods I mention are all a great value.


----------

